# Looking for Doll house Ideas



## AndyD5 (Apr 4, 2007)

I want to make a Doll house for my little girl. I have plenty of time and any tool I could possibly need.  I just want some ideas. I know I want to make it something sturdy and better than the junkie plastic ones the stores sell. 

I've thought about making a castle for a boy toy what do you think?  Do they make minature suits of armor? gotta love the internet can find anything!


----------



## Rustedbird (Apr 10, 2007)

Miniatures could be the answer.  Look up room boxes as well.  Google is where I went.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Andy 
Here is a site that might give you some ideas.

http://www.customdollhouse.com/allthumbnails.htm


----------

